# Having such hard time installing this Driver



## theFOoL (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a OurLink RTK8192 Wireless Adapter and I've tried everything in the book but nothing seems to work and yes I've gone through the CD and there's no Install App. for Linux only for Windows though i have installed on there.

Give me A step-by-step copy/paste guide please


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2016)

Your search - _OurLink RTK8192 Wireless Adapter_ - did not match any documents.

Ps stick with one thread like the one you started earlier
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ourlink-wu110ec-mini-wireless-wifi-adapter.224720/


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2016)

Please use your original thread.  Thanks.


----------

